# Recruiters for overseas applicants



## fadydodo2004 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi all, 
I've got a PR to Australia, I tried always to find a job before I land in Australia but I couldn't.
It can't be that impossible to find a job while you're still not located in Australia !!!
There must be some recruiters agents specialized for recruiting people from abroad.

is there anyone has any information about that ?


I know that people trying to find a work while they're abroad are so many & most of them don't success to do it. Although they're very qualified and very well educated. 

The most scaring scenario for me, is that I can't either get a job while I'm in Australia.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

fadydodo2004 said:


> Hi all,
> I've got a PR to Australia, I tried always to find a job before I land in Australia but I couldn't.
> It can't be that impossible to find a job while you're still not located in Australia !!!
> There must be some recruiters agents specialized for recruiting people from abroad.
> ...


What sort of job you are after?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

fadydodo2004 said:


> Hi all,
> I've got a PR to Australia, I tried always to find a job before I land in Australia but I couldn't.
> It can't be that impossible to find a job while you're still not located in Australia !!!
> There must be some recruiters agents specialized for recruiting people from abroad.
> ...


Could you apprise us about your endeavors to get a job? How did you search for jobs, what you told recruitment agencies/employers and how far were you able to go - were you ever contacted for an interview?


----------



## fadydodo2004 (Apr 8, 2011)

*My Job*



Achilles said:


> What sort of job you are after?



I used to work as an Application Financial Consultant in the information system field. I'm applying for the same job and also for any finance or accounting job as I'm highly qualified for both of them.

The responses are always whether your skills are very competent and recognized but we have selected another candidate and will keep your record in our database either it's hard to hire someone from abroad.


----------



## fadydodo2004 (Apr 8, 2011)

*What's happening*



ausimmi said:


> Could you apprise us about your endeavors to get a job? How did you search for jobs, what you told recruitment agencies/employers and how far were you able to go - were you ever contacted for an interview?


The responses are always whether your skills are very competent and recognized but we have selected another candidate and will keep your record in our database either it's hard to hire someone from abroad.

I'm telling them also that I'm planning to move to Australia as soon as possible. I couldn't even have at least one interview till now.

Is that normal ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

fadydodo2004 said:


> The responses are always whether your skills are very competent and recognized but we have selected another candidate and will keep your record in our database either it's hard to hire someone from abroad.
> 
> I'm telling them also that I'm planning to move to Australia as soon as possible. I couldn't even have at least one interview till now.
> 
> Is that normal ?


Unfortunately, I am in no place to suggest what is the normal outcome in these cases. There are a lot of factors that could be at work here. Let us remember that recruiters would sweeten the situation when breaking bad news to you so the range of possibilities could encompass everything - from your English language abilities to outright biasness of recruiters to foreign applicants.

You say you have the PR. Why don't you try to visit Australia? I know it is expensive but it is a gamble most of us will have to make.

Personally, I believe that highly educated British workers and those who have networked with people in Australia are best placed to land a job while off-shore. There are some people from phillipines on this forum who landed a job through the internet. So others do have a chance, but they would have to be exceptionally good and the demand must be high enough to break both the legislative and steriotype barriers. I say legislative, because employers can't just go and sponsor people for a 457 visa. They have to satisfy many conditions like proving that labor was not available in Ausralia and that they spend significant resources anually in training people for similar roles.

You are right when you say there are recruitment agencies that specialize in hiring foreign workers. Unfortunately I don't have a list of them. I think the best strategy would be to search for your relevant jobs on SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Search for jobs in Australia. Online job search. The ads will contain the name of the agency. Go to the agency's website and see if they provide sponsorship opportunities. Best of luck and do try and make a visit to Australia.


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

fadydodo2004 said:


> Hi all,
> I've got a PR to Australia, I tried always to find a job before I land in Australia but I couldn't.
> It can't be that impossible to find a job while you're still not located in Australia !!!
> There must be some recruiters agents specialized for recruiting people from abroad.
> ...


My partner applied for lots of jobs by looking at the local newspapers online.
As soon as he told them he was still in the UK they weren't interested.
When we stayed at a b&b in Perth last year the landlady told us that a lot of employers were reluctant to take on someone who wasn't in the country as if the job didn't work out then they felt responsible.She said that some companies were told by the government in some cases to pay for the return fare home of some workers as they didn't have the money to get back home. Don't know how true this is but if it is true then it's spoilt it for a lot of people seeking work before they arrive.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

The only people who seem to do well off shore are Nurses.

It depends on the industry people still haev a deluded view about the employment situation in Australia. Although some industries are doing well some aren't for instance if you work in finance and see a job you may be up again maybe a hundred or so other applicants like you would in the UK or US. A social worker on the other hands would be up against maybe 1 or two other applicants it depends on the industry.


----------



## fadydodo2004 (Apr 8, 2011)

So, there's still no answer for my specific question..which was There's no recruiters specially for the overseas applicants ( !!!!


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

fadydodo2004 said:


> So, there's still no answer for my specific question..which was There's no recruiters specially for the overseas applicants ( !!!!


Welcome to Robert Walters


----------



## fadydodo2004 (Apr 8, 2011)

*RobertWalters*



Achilles said:


> Welcome to Robert Walters



Does this website really work ? do they have really a wide experience in recruiting from all over the world ?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

fadydodo2004 said:


> Does this website really work ? do they have really a wide experience in recruiting from all over the world ?


Yes. Give it a go.


----------

